# Amberjack



## FishMore (May 21, 2004)

any recommendations for cooking amberjack?

my buddy just got back from a spear fishing trip & has some along with some nice grouper & snapper. i've never eaten amberjack so any recipe help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Ohhhh.... ask CoolChange on the TTMB board!!! He gave me a taste of Amberjack he cooked up on the beach that was to DIE FOR!!! First time I ever had it and I was IN LOVE!! I'm sorry I don't know how he cooked it or I would tell you, but he is definately the person to ask!!

Kay


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

litely seasoned (with seasoning mix that does not have alot of salt) cooked over hot grill about 3 minutes per side - done.

just don't overcook it. dried out AJ is about as tuff as an old boot.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Melt one stick of butter with one crushed clove of garlic in it. Then add 3 tablespoons of Old Bay seasoning. Brush the mixure over the AJ steaks and put in the Frig. for two hours. Then cook over a hot smokey grill 3-4 minutes per side depending on the size of the steak. Like Speckle-Catcher said, don't overcook it, or you can us it to retread your tires.


----------



## Marie Brocato (May 17, 2005)

I just grilled a filet of Amberjack ( a 45 lber)last knight hoping to have a morsel left for a cold fish sandwich but guess what? We ate it all.
Clean the filet, skin on. I cut the bone that is in the middle of the filet down to the skin and then trim ALL the red meat off the skin. Now cut slices about 1 1/2 inch thick down to the skin. Season between the cuts with lots Greek Seasoings and rub with lots of olive oil. Let it sit several hours. Now, I make a Vera Cruz sauce: Saute white onions in olive oil, garlic , a big tomato(peeled and seeded), 1/2 jar of Pace chunkey salsa, a good hand full of sliced olives, a bottle of capers, just heat it.
Now, lite a bucket of charcoal and line the sides of the webber grill.(This is a indirect method) Cook this thick filet about 20 minutes, then spread the vera Cruz sauce on the filet, cook about 10 more minutes. Lift the filet slices to the plate leaving the skin on the grill.....................Yum serve with Pino Grigo........


----------



## REDTRIANGLE (Oct 1, 2005)

Hola! FM. The first and only time I ate amberjack was earlier this year at Rancho Leonero in the East Cape of Baja Sur. The cook fried it in a homemade beer batter on the request of my grandson, who caught it. It was so delicious that several tables around us, even ladies that said they did not care for fish, ate all of it.
Tonight, 10-15, I fried some yellowtail jack in the same manner. My wife is still raving about it. Usually, I will bake it in the oven but tonight I deep fried it in the beer batter and the results were excellent.
Give it a try, I dont think you or anyone else eating with you will be disappointed.
David.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is an EZ one that gets rave reviews when we cook it. Fillet Amberjack and cut into serving size steaks. Combine 2 parts butter to one part Louisiana Hot Sauce and One part Lemon Juice. Spray Grill with non-stick coating and get fire hot. Brush one side of each steak with hot sauce mixture and put that side down on grill. Brush other side with mixture while cooking. You have to watch the side of the fillets to determine when to turn them depending on the thickness... when it starts changing color up to halfway up brush them again and flip them. I usually pour whatever I have left on the top as the other side cooks. You can take a toothpick and stick thru the center to see when they are done.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

ditto on the grillin'


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> litely seasoned (with seasoning mix that does not have alot of salt) cooked over hot grill about 3 minutes per side - done.
> 
> just don't overcook it. dried out AJ is about as tuff as an old boot.


I'll second that! I just did this a few days ago with some AJ's we picked up incidentally during a tournament. We had a second treat the next day, when my wife used the left over fillets (it was a big AJ) to make fish patties. I've had salmon patties all my life, but never thought to try it with a whiter type of fish. It was fantastic!


----------

